# Mailman Group Permissions driving me up the wall!

## papasan

i've emerged postfix and mailman.  i think i have a pretty good handel on postfix (although i'm getting some wierd error where the postmaster's email comes up as postmaster@_HOSTNAME_.mydomain.com), but mailman won't go at all.

here's the bounced mail i get...

 *Quote:*   

> This is the Postfix program at host mail.on-rope.net.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that the message returned
> 
> below could not be delivered to one or more destinations.
> ...

 

sometimes the bad group is 'cron' or 'smtp' or other odd stuff.  i've checked the usual problems...

 *Quote:*   

> mailman@matron mailman $ ls -al data
> 
> total 42
> 
> drwxrwsr-x    2 mailman  mailman       192 Dec  6 21:31 .
> ...

 

but i'm still getting bounces to the mailman alias.

anyone got a suggestion?  thanks...

----------

## flox

Hi,

I've got the same problem and would be happy if someone could suggest a decent solution to this issue.

Do we  really have to reinstall mailman with gid: nobody?

There must be an other way.

regards,

Flox

----------

## papasan

 *flox wrote:*   

> Do we  really have to reinstall mailman with gid: nobody?
> 
> There must be an other way.

 

since the gid seems to change occasionally, at least for me, i don't think the solution is to chaneg the install parameters.  there's gotta be a way to indicate to postfix which gid to use when it tries to post to 'mailman'.

----------

## papasan

 *flox wrote:*   

> Do we  really have to reinstall mailman with gid: nobody?
> 
> There must be an other way.

 

since the gid seems to change occasionally, at least for me, i don't think the solution is to chaneg the install parameters.  there's gotta be a way to indicate to postfix which gid to use when it tries to post to 'mailman'.

----------

## flox

Hi,

Just read the /usr/share/doc/mailman-2.1.3/README.POSTFIX.gz to make the group permissions running.

The problem lies in the aliases and aliases.db file and its owner.

Here are the steps: (for detail read the Readme file):

chown -R mailman.mailman /usr/local/mailman

create an aliases file in mailman/data/

run bin/genaliases (I had to do it a second time later, don't know why)

adapt your postfix main.cf and add the new aliases file in your alias_map

chown the aliases and aliases.db  to mailman.mailman (for me it created files owned by root, I guess I made a mistake somewhere)

probably you have to run newaliases at this stage

add MTA="Postfix" in your mm_cfg.py under mailman/Mailman

restart everything (postfix and mailman, at least I did that)

there you go...

regards,

FloxLast edited by flox on Sun Dec 07, 2003 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flox

Sorry for not reading your post well enough.

I see I didn't solve your problem, but an other problem.

I will try to find a solution and post it if I do so.

I also get still a bounce, but a different type. 

One question: Do you happen to know how I can change

the url which is used?

The mails always say: go to url www.xyz.com/mailman/listinfo

and I want it to be www.uvw.com/mailman/listinfo

the link works already. (it is a vhost on my server)

changing 

DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST = 'www.uvw.com'

DEFAULT_URL_HOST = 'www.uvw.com'

in mm_cfg.py is probably not a good solution, especially

if you start later mailing - lists with other hosts.

regards,

Flox

----------

## papasan

 *flox wrote:*   

> chown -R mailman.mailman /usr/local/mailman
> 
> create an aliases file in mailman/data/
> 
> run bin/genaliases (I had to do it a second time later, don't know why)
> ...

 

i've done this several time (yes, i read the README) but it never stuck.  guess what?  i did it again and it worked.  very odd.  as you can see from my first message the permissions were correct.  i did change one setting tho, i put the mailman aliases first in my maps list.  maybe this did it?  anyways, thanks for the info...

 *Quote:*   

> alias_maps = hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/aliases,
> 
>              hash:/etc/mail/aliases

 

----------

## beandog

[quote="papasan"]

i've done this several time (yes, i read the README) but it never stuck.  guess what?  i did it again and it worked.  very odd.  as you can see from my first message the permissions were correct.  i did change one setting tho, i put the mailman aliases first in my maps list.  maybe this did it?  anyways, thanks for the info...

 *Quote:*   

> alias_maps = hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/aliases,
> 
>              hash:/etc/mail/aliases

 

This is the only thing I did -- and it works for me.  Thanks for the solution.  :Smile: 

----------

## tam

Problem: Group mismatch error.  Mailman expected the mail_wrapper script to be executed as group "mailman", but_the system's mail server executed the mail script as_group "mail".  Try tweaking the mail server to run the_script as group "mailman", or re-run configure, _providing the command line option `--with-mail-gid=mail'._

The solution is to recompile mailman:

Get the GID for mail

```
elf bin # cat /etc/group | grep ^mail:

mail:x:12:mail
```

and change MAILGID in the mailmain ebuild to 12 (in my case)

```
elf bin # cat /usr/portage/net-mail/mailman/mailman-2.1.5-r2.ebuild  | grep ^MAILGID

MAILGID="12"
```

then 

```
emerge mailman
```

----------

## quidquam

I was able to get everything working by simply changing default_privs in main.cf to mailman. ymmv but gl.

----------

## cold_flame

 *quidquam wrote:*   

> I was able to get everything working by simply changing default_privs in main.cf to mailman. ymmv but gl.

 

This solution worked for me too, where as the ones above didn't.

however i would be interested to know if this interferes with the sending of other mail on the server....

----------

